# Trout info needed..Houghton Area



## jbang (Jan 28, 2004)

I will be in Houghton August 6th-8th. Would like to do some fly fishing for trout and/or salmon (will the salmon be started by then they will be starting on the west side rivers down here). I am used to fishing streams that I can spit across or at least walk across (platte, rogue, rifle, etc.). I would like to keep the distance under an hour drive from houghton. If I had more time I would explore more myself but time is limited so any stream info and access points would be greatly appreciated. shoot me a pm...

thanks and tight lines

pete


----------



## jbang (Jan 28, 2004)

Really!........ no responses.....


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Your problem might be that I don't think there are any mentionable rivers within an hours drive of Houghton. The main branch of the ontonagon might be close, but I doubt that's what you're looking for. There are some books out there that talk about a few rivers up that way. I've never been up that far, but have studied maps a lot about the west side of the UP as I hope to get over that way to do some trout fishing. Last year was my first time over that way, but in the fall for birds. There are a lot of streams on that pennisula there, and probably some dandy ones. But, most of them seem quite small from what I have studied and I would bet people are reluctant to talk about them, even via pm. Perhaps a google of keewanaw pennisula?


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

pm sent! please leave a report without names! i think its a bit early for salmon! usually begining of oct for coho!


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

jbang said:


> I will be in Houghton August 6th-8th. Would like to do some fly fishing for trout and/or salmon (will the salmon be started by then they will be starting on the west side rivers down here). I am used to fishing streams that I can spit across or at least walk across (platte, rogue, rifle, etc.). I would like to keep the distance under an hour drive from houghton. If I had more time I would explore more myself but time is limited so any stream info and access points would be greatly appreciated. shoot me a pm...
> 
> thanks and tight lines
> 
> pete


well, how did it go?


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

jbang said:


> Really!........ no responses.....


Not even a thank you? No report? This is exacly why Ppl DON'T share years of experience! Don't whine next time you ask for info and don't get it-PETE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pryal74 (Aug 10, 2010)

There has to be some great water up there. It's cold and there are streams and rivers all over.


----------



## jbang (Jan 28, 2004)

Sorry I haven't posted anything sooner. I have been disconnected from the real world for awhile now. Finally home!

On with the report...... I was only able to get out a couple times with minimal success. River was low and slow! First time was on a more notable stream south of Lanse/Baraga. Stepped over the steep bank right into what I assuming was a fox den! Fished for a few hours with nymphs and streamers.....a few takes but nothing to hand. Fished another day west of town with similar success but the river was in a little better shape than expected. Wish I would have had more time, my float boat, and a companion but it was great to be out knee deep in the river regardless! Thanks to all who responded with info.


----------

